# my gsd



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

out for a daily stroll enjoying the snow with his mummy and daddy.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

and more of my boy


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Gorgeous dog..... lovely pics..... best dogs in the world !!!! xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is a stunner best breed :thumbup:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

awww thanks guys for your lovely comments


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow he's a beauty. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: So wish I could have another GSD again.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

If i was ever to have a GSD i would want one like him he is stunning indeed


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

H0lly said:


> If i was ever to have a GSD i would want one like him he is stunning indeed


oh thank you,he does make me so proud though.x.


----------



## Fayth (Oct 16, 2010)

Im not usually a lover of the GSD personally, but he is just gorgeous! You must be very proud  xx


----------



## woofwoo (Dec 31, 2010)

He is a real stunner. I love gsd's have two already would love more but its just not practical.

We used to own a black and tan gsd called Sasha but she sadly passed away at the age of 13 a few yrs ago now. We now have Boo and Willow all white shepherds which keep us busy.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

blade100 said:


> and more of my boy


He is Beautiful 

Loving all of your pics.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*He sure is a stunning dog.One of these days i will have another gsd,fantastic dogs.*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes a real head turner all right, what a lovely gentle face he has too :001_wub:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

I would love one too My Baby who I lost 3 years ago was a GSD X Collie..Though More Shepherd looking....

I would love to have another But Sam my Parson Jack Russell may not agree to it.

But having said that he Doe's get on with a Friends Staffy Girl..


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks peeps.

yes he does have a very delicate features,more female looking IMO 

but he is a big softy who loves nothing more than sleeping on our bed when i'm on nights with a may add his head on my pillow!

oh and he's clamied the sofa as his as he won't even use a comfy dog bed :lol:

he is a great guard dog though hates strangers but after a while if in our house settles down and relaxes.
he chased some youths out of our 6ft fenced all the way around garden don't know how they managed to get over in time but they sure aint come back again,though it was nxt door that had a summer bbq and they were all pissed and rowdy.
it all went quiet when blade went after them :lol: :thumbup:

p.s i love white gsd's,there's a lady down the rd from me who has 2 females and there white.
they are mother and daughter,and i saw the pups from 3- 8 weeks of age.
i don't know how i managed to resist!


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

gorgeous boy, i love gsds! x


----------

